# WiseLED Xtruder LED Crew served weapon light



## polarion (Jun 28, 2013)

New LED CSWL from Wiseled.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1wpUXhFCX8


----------



## wise (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice; you found our first video. More will follow!


----------



## polarion (Jun 29, 2013)

Seems like the SF Hellfighter was an easy match! Can't wait to see how it stands up against the NightReaper!


----------



## sledhead (Jun 29, 2013)

" Something wicked this way comes! "  Looks great. :thumbsup: My WiseLeds are still my favorite lights.


----------



## sledhead (Jul 21, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## polarion (Aug 24, 2013)

New video from Wiseled showing the Extruder vs some HID's! Amazing!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JPzNYW09U4


----------



## sledhead (Aug 25, 2013)

Definitely looks to be a game changer - Excellent video, thanks for the link! :thumbsup:


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks like a powerful light, have the specs been released for this yet like lumens and lux.

Looks over 7000lumens although i would love to see how far it can get those lumens down range a 500m/1000m long range test comparison between the Night reaper would be interesting.
That last video was a little to short range to really show any of those lights justice.

But still top work on a great light .


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 28, 2013)

The only problem I see is that the area lights are rechargeable, which means they have to go offline and recharge every couple of hours (2.5 hrs on high per spec). I can see where that could be a gamechanger in some circumstances.


----------



## StephanTM (Aug 29, 2013)

Regarding the area lights. As a WiseLED area light user, the setup is 2+2 / 4+4. 4 in the box with access to chargers, 4 on the tripods (2 chargers in the 2+2 kit) . You can of course use all at the same time. The runtime can be extended of course if you adjust the output. The idea with the area lights is for first response use. You have the kit charged, and the kit is deployed in minutes. How you choose to use it depends on the situation. Tripod vs handheld ++. The 2 hours + gives you enough light and runtime to control the area and then replace the lights with fully charged units if you need full output over longer period of time. This will of course require access to power outlet for the charging stations in the hardcases .


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Sep 1, 2013)

I think this light above is not the area lights they sell as they look different but a dedicated weapon light with 7x LED third one along, i am assuming 7x xml or SST-90 maybe.


----------



## StephanTM (Sep 1, 2013)

That is correct. The LED light between the Night Reaper and the Maxabeam is the WiseLED Xtruder. The area light setup is based on the standard WiseLED rechargable models.



IlluminatedOne said:


> I think this light above is not the area lights they sell as they look different but a dedicated weapon light with 7x LED third one along, i am assuming 7x xml or SST-90 maybe.


----------



## Lips (Sep 1, 2013)

IlluminatedOne said:


> Looks like a powerful light, have the specs been released for this yet like lumens and lux.
> 
> Looks over 7000lumens although i would love to see how far it can get those lumens down range a 500m/1000m long range test comparison between the Night reaper would be interesting.
> That last video was a little to short range to really show any of those lights justice.
> ...



Yep, range too short to see what is going on. Beam looks tight on Wiseled. Need a shot at 150 to 400 yards to see it better...


----------



## edgar (Sep 1, 2013)

Can it keep the beam tight at further distance with its multi emitter style ?


----------



## hron61 (Sep 1, 2013)

edgar said:


> Can it keep the beam tight at further distance with its multi emitter style ?




the beamshot of that poor car gettin its *** kicked was 99.9% of 5 football fields away. i'd say its a thrower. looked awesome to my old eyes. :thumbsup:


----------



## wise (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi all . The beam is consistent within 1,3 degree halvangle, providing a 26 meter spot at 1000 meters, lux evenly distributed through the spot. . 

A earlier prototype provided 0,3 lux at 1500 meters ( Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seJD9mAqS4o). The production models cranks out 900000 lux @ meter. Regarding lumens; for this model the amount of lumens is second priority, throw is all that matters. The LEDs are carefully chosen depending on end user requirements; if you need a wide beam/less throw; different LEDs are chosen.


----------



## Lips (Sep 2, 2013)

hron61 said:


> the beamshot of that poor car gettin its *** kicked was 99.99% of 5 football fields away. i'd say its a thrower. looked awesome to my old eyes. :thumbsup:



Oppps

I looked at video in post 6 short range. The one in 1st post long range. It's a monster light!


----------



## Lurveleven (Sep 6, 2013)

IlluminatedOne said:


> I think this light above is not the area lights they sell as they look different but a dedicated weapon light with 7x LED third one along, i am assuming 7x xml or SST-90 maybe.



I think it is much more likely that this is 7 x XP-G2 (or similar non-CREE LED), because XP-G2 gives a tighter beam than XM-L2 in the same sized reflector. The 25W power specification also suggests XP-G2 instead of XM-L2. My guesstimate is that the LEDs are driven around 1.2A and the light outputs between 1900 and 2500 lumens.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 6, 2013)

You may be onto something Lurveleven. The NR is dumping a lot more light at closer range from its corona. The WiseLED is holding a much tighter beam but it appears to be doing it with less light output. 

If I understood Wise correctly, that particular prototype is projecting a 1.3° beam. An XM-L simply can't do that with 25-50mm aperture. To my eye the individual reflectors appear to be about 35mm. Additionally it sounds like they might offer an alternate LED if a wider beam is desired. While I think this wider angle options would make the better target acquisition and searchlight, 7 x 35mm reflectors with XM-L2's will only give about 250K lux. On the plus side, it would have about 7000K lumens. 

It seems to me that for the same overall aperture size (125-150mm est.), a 85-100W HID would still be the better option. It could hit close to 1m lux, produce 7500-9000L and do it all with a more advantageous color temperature. 

Remember this BVH creation...




PH50




88W Blitz


----------



## hron61 (Sep 7, 2013)

The beam of that Blitz is just STUNNING.


----------



## The_Driver (Sep 7, 2013)

Imagine if they de-domed the leds...:devil:
Throw would be amazing.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Sep 7, 2013)

As far as i know, two versions will be available; one with the Cree MKR, and one with the Luminus SBT 70.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 7, 2013)

Mathiashogevold said:


> As far as i know, two versions will be available; one with the Cree MKR, and one with the Luminus SBT 70.




Ah, there we go. Thanks for the information!


----------



## wise (Oct 7, 2013)

Patriot is on the right track here. The lenses are 46mm in diameter; we use our own optical arrangement to achieve the results. The chosen LEDs for the high LUX/throw-version (we are above 1M lux now) utilizes special OSRAM LEDs. For the moment we keep the BIN and details a little secret. Its not commercial available ; always fun to keep small secrets  

We can replace the light engine and install different LEDs depending on end user requirements, so a combination of MKR and smaller LEDs is always an option. Our standard version has 7 white LEDs, the most common config is 6 white + a single centermounted IR LED


----------



## Knifefeak (Oct 13, 2013)

hron61 said:


> The beam of that Blitz is just STUNNING.



Ya that blitz is pretty stunning, I like it and definitely want one or two:twothumbs


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 13, 2013)

@ Wiseled: will the Xtruder have a plug in battery pack or battery attached like your normal handhelds, also do you have an aproximate cost?

thanks.


----------



## sledhead (Oct 27, 2013)

Just checked out WiseLed's youtube channel. Looks like they added a few on this light. Check them out!


----------



## wise (Oct 28, 2013)

Glenn7, there will be a version with an integrated battery pack. More details will follow on this version. 



Glenn7 said:


> @ Wiseled: will the Xtruder have a plug in battery pack or battery attached like your normal handhelds, also do you have an aproximate cost?
> 
> thanks.


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 28, 2013)

wise said:


> Glenn7, there will be a version with an integrated battery pack. More details will follow on this version.



Sounds good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wise (Dec 15, 2013)

We have been very busy the last few weeks, but will post some pro pictures of the new battery-version at the end of the week.
For now; have a look at this. .


----------



## wise (Dec 15, 2013)

For those who can't wait for pictures, we posted a picture on our Facebook page.


----------



## Glenn7 (Dec 15, 2013)

WOW! Amazing! Running out of body parts to put on eBay to buy these great lights coming out just now but I my just have one kidney left


----------



## sledhead (Apr 5, 2014)

Up from the depths!


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 5, 2014)

This is the first I'm reading about the SC version. I'm surprised to see that there isn't any more interest in a 7 emitter searchlight that you can custom order with your own choice of LED. I would have expected to see Mr WiseLED to be fighting people off with an excrement covered stick over this. I'd go for an XM-L2 version as that should give a good balance of throw and output.

I don't suppose anyone has a ballpark figure for the price? I think it's going to be pretty hard for them to compete with the Surefire ARC-2 price wise.


----------



## japudjuha (Jun 6, 2014)

+1 Keen to hear any news.


----------

